# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  موقع لتعلم اللغة الإنجليزية بدروس عربية

## الوسادة

اتفضلوا يا حلوين الموقع و ان شالله تستفيدوا 


حيث ستجد كل ماتبحث عنه في هذا الموقع من دروس قواعد واصوات وحوارات واختبارات والكثير الكثير .
علماً ان كل الدروس مشروحة باللغة العربية ومدعومة بالامثلة 


http://www.englishforarabs.com/


Go Ahead 

مع حبي


الوسادة 
 :36 1 34:  :36 1 34:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

موقع رائع كنت ادخله زمان.. مشكوووره

----------

